# 這麼快



## maghanish2

大家好!

今天在我的中文課, 我們考試.  我考得很快, 所以我的老師說: "好了嗎?  怎麼快!"  "怎麼快" 有甚麼意思?  我不懂.

In case my Chinese is too bad:

Today in class I finished my test very quickly and my teacher said :好了嗎?  怎麼快!"  But I don't understand what the second part 怎麼快 means.  I know that 怎麼 can me _how_ but is that the case here?

謝謝你們.


----------



## Jerry Chan

I guess what she said was "這麼快!"


----------



## Lamb67

这么快！shows a bit of surprise and admiration even.


----------



## Tsingtao

I agree with Jerry Chan, it should be 这么快


----------



## Geysere

这么快! = So fast!


----------



## MingYang

这么快！
the teacher was surprised at the fact that you finished the exam so quickly.
The problem is in some southern areas of China, people don't distinguish "z" y "zh", which can affect there mandarin, Putong Hua.


----------



## Sally Jones

MingYang said:


> 这么快！
> the teacher was surprised at the fact that you finished the exam so quickly.
> The problem is in some southern areas of China, people don't distinguish "z" y "zh", which can affect there mandarin, Putong Hua.


 
hit the nail on the head!


----------



## Jerry Chan

MingYang said:


> 这么快！
> the teacher was surprised at the fact that you finished the exam so quickly.
> The problem is in some southern areas of China, people don't distinguish "z" from "zh", which can affect their mandarin, Putong Hua.



可能吧, 但你這麼說, 南方人可能要不高興了
你怎知一定是老師說錯了, 而不是學生聽錯了?

"這"(zhe)就算說成了ze, 也與"怎"(zen)不同音, 不同調


----------



## YangMuye

“這”古陽上聲。普通話全濁上變去，故“這”讀去聲。
我常聽到說粵語的人，普通話也把陽上字皆讀如上聲。“這”“怎”就同調了。

普通話有連音的習慣，語氣詞的發音視前後而定。zhe me kuai=>zhem me kuai=>zhen me kuai。這讀zhen一點也不奇怪。


----------



## bighead+

jerry chan said:


> 可能吧, 但你這麼說, 南方人可能要不高興了
> 你怎知一定是老師說錯了, 而不是學生聽錯了?
> 
> "這"(zhe)就算說成了ze, 也與"怎"(zen)不同音, 不同調



没啥不高兴。我们是不太分(方言决定的)，但这恰恰说明我们是南方人嘛。胡锦涛也不是分得那么清楚嘛.... 北京音的普通话听着是不错，但往北呢？很多东北味的普通话外我看还不如南方的好听。


----------



## bighead+

YangMuye said:


> “這”古陽上聲。普通話全濁上變去，故“這”讀去聲。
> 我常聽到說粵語的人，普通話也把陽上字皆讀如上聲。“這”“怎”就同調了。
> 
> 普通話有連音的習慣，語氣詞的發音視前後而定。zhe me kuai=>zhem me kuai=>zhen me kuai。這讀zhen一點也不奇怪。



是这样。我就说Zhen Me Kuai，关键是第一个字是第四声，你“怎么快”第一个字是第三声。汉语重点还是语调。


----------



## Jerry Chan

yangmuye said:


> “這”古陽上聲。普通話全濁上變去，故“這”讀去聲。
> 我常聽到說粵語的人，普通話也把陽上字皆讀如上聲。“這”“怎”就同調了。
> 
> 普通話有連音的習慣，語氣詞的發音視前後而定。zhe me kuai=>zhem me kuai=>zhen me kuai。這讀zhen一點也不奇怪。



問題是你怎知老師是一定是說粵語的人或南方人?
就算老師真是南方人, 一定是他(她)說得不標準, 而不會是學生聽錯?


----------



## bighead+

jerry chan said:


> 問題是你怎知老師是一定是說粵語的人或南方人?
> 就算老師真是南方人, 一定是他(她)說得不標準, 而不會是學生聽錯?



应该是老外听错了，他们也许难掌握的是声调，英语里没这个。


----------



## YangMuye

> 可能吧, 但你這麼說, 南方人可能要不高興了
> 你怎知一定是老師說錯了, 而不是學生聽錯了?
> *"這"(zhe)就算說成了ze, 也與"怎"(zen)不同音, 不同調*


就此而言而已。



jerry chan said:


> 問題是你怎知老師是一定是說粵語的人或南方人?
> 就算老師真是南方人, 一定是他(她)說得不標準, 而不會是學生聽錯?


「子非我，安知我不知魚之樂？」
:d:d


----------



## Jerry Chan

yangmuye said:


> 「子非我，安知我不知魚之樂？」
> :d:d



哈哈!


----------

